# lighting on a 2.5 gal



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is an exact answer to your question.

Read through that post, which has the exact PAR data associated with CFL's on a 2.5 gal tank.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm using this fixture on my 2.5 gallon tanks: 

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_76&products_id=1232

I can grow HC and dwarf hairgrass --really, anything I want. However, I've always used diy co2 or Excel. That might be too much light if you are not doing this. I use Amazonia, and dose minimally.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

That looks really nice. I plan on dosing excel so I may just get one of those!


----------



## markusdowny (Mar 8, 2012)

I have never seen aquarium lighting designed for such a small tank before (except for those LED ones). It looks really nice to me.



chicken said:


> I'm using this fixture on my 2.5 gallon tanks:
> 
> http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_76&products_id=1232
> 
> I can grow HC and dwarf hairgrass --really, anything I want. However, I've always used diy co2 or Excel. That might be too much light if you are not doing this. I use Amazonia, and dose minimally.


----------

